# VMware server configuration and administration

## Atle

I've installed app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4, ran the configuration script and it seems to be up and running:

```

# /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   VM communication interface socket family:                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   VMware Server Authentication Daemon (background)                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Shared Memory Available                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting VMware management services:

 *   VMware Server Host Agent (background)                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   VMware Virtual Infrastructure Web Access                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting VMware autostart virtual machines:

 *   Virtual machines                                                                                                       [ ok ]

```

When the server starts, it starts listening to some ports:

```

# nmap localhost -p 1-65535

Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-04-02 22:12 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page

Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1)

Host is up (0.000020s latency).

Not shown: 65530 closed ports

PORT     STATE SERVICE

22/tcp   open  ssh

902/tcp  open  iss-realsecure

8005/tcp open  unknown

8009/tcp open  ajp13

8308/tcp open  unknown

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 3.03 seconds

```

All but port 22 is opened when wmware is started. I've tried connecting to all the above ports with both http and https, but to no avail. Telnet to 902 gives "220 VMware Authentication Daemon Version 1.10: SSL Required, ServerDaemonProtocol:SOAP, MKSDisplayProtocol:VNC , VMXARGS supported"

So I'm stuck, and all the guides and howtos on the net seems to assume that necessary administrative interfaces just works after installing. How do I create a new virtual machine? Where is the administrative interface that's supposed to be on port 8333?

An additional note: The server is CLI only at the moment. I hope I can configure everything through CLI and administrative interfaces from a client.

----------

## Atle

While I'm waiting and hoping for assistance:

```

# nmap -sV localhost -p 1-65535

Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-04-03 00:13 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page

Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1)

Host is up (0.000020s latency).

Not shown: 65530 closed ports

PORT     STATE SERVICE         VERSION

22/tcp   open  ssh             OpenSSH 5.8p1-hpn13v10 (protocol 2.0)

902/tcp  open  ssl/vmware-auth VMware Authentication Daemon 1.10 (Uses VNC, SOAP)

8005/tcp open  unknown

8009/tcp open  ajp13           Apache Jserv (Protocol v1.3)

8308/tcp open  http            Apache Tomcat/Coyote JSP engine 1.1

Service detection performed. Please report any incorrect results at http://nmap.org/submit/ .

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 14.33 seconds

```

8005 is only available on localhost, while the rest is visible to other machines on the LAN.

Maybe more relevant, from netstat (removed not relevant services):

```

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:902             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      20060/vmware-authdl

tcp6       0      0 127.0.0.1:8005          :::*                    LISTEN      20089/webAccess

tcp6       0      0 :::8009                 :::*                    LISTEN      20089/webAccess

tcp6       0      0 :::8308                 :::*                    LISTEN      20089/webAccess

raw        0      0 0.0.0.0:1               0.0.0.0:*               7           19793/vmnet-natd

```

/var/log/vmware/hostd.log

```

Log for VMware Server, pid=20193, version=2.0.2, build=build-203138, option=Release, section=2

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.161 'App' 3066103488 info] Current working directory: /var/log/vmware

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.162 'Handle checker' 3066103488 info] Setting system limit of 2048

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.162 'Handle checker' 3066103488 info] Set system limit to 2048

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.163 'App' 3066103488 info] Trying blklistsvc

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.163 'App' 3066103488 info] Trying cimsvc

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.164 'App' 3066103488 info] Trying directorysvc

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.164 'App' 3066103488 info] Trying hostsvc

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.205 'NetworkProvider' 3066103488 info] Unable to load hardware info file /etc/sysconfig/hwconf

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.223 'NetworkProvider' 3066103488 info] Ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR failed for nic vmnet8

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.224 'NetworkProvider' 3066103488 info] Active ftp is 1

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.225 'NetworkProvider' 3066103488 info] Allowanyoui is 1

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.225 'NetworkProvider' 3066103488 info] udptimeout is 60

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.227 'NetworkProvider' 3066103488 info] Ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR failed for nic vmnet1

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.238 'Hostsvc::AutoStartManager' 3066103488 info] VM autostart configuration: /etc/vmware/hostd/vmAutoStart.xml

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.642 'Locale' 3066103488 info] Locale subsystem initialized from /opt/vmware/server/lib/hostd/locale/ with default locale en.

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.643 'ResourcePool ha-root-pool' 3066103488 info] Resource pool instantiated

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.643 'ResourcePool ha-root-pool' 3066103488 info] Refresh interval: 60 seconds

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.700 'HostsvcPlugin' 3066103488 info] Plugin initialized

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.700 'App' 3066103488 info] Trying httpnfcsvc

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.701 'App' 3066103488 info] Trying internalsvc

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.701 'App' 3066103488 info] Trying nfcsvc

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.702 'Nfc' 3066103488 info] Breakpoints disabled

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.702 'Libs' 3066103488 info] Using system libcrypto, version 9080AF

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.707 'Nfc' 3066103488 info] File Services initialized fmgr([N6NfcSvc14NfcFileManagerE:0xb31e68c])

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.707 'App' 3066103488 info] Trying ovfmgrsvc

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.707 'App' 3066103488 info] Trying partitionsvc

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.708 'App' 3066103488 info] Trying proxysvc

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.708 'Proxysvc' 3066103488 info] Proxy config filepath is /etc/vmware/hostd/proxy.xml

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.711 'Proxysvc' 3066103488 panic] Another process is listening on the proxy port.

[2011-04-02 19:58:05.711 'Proxysvc' 3066103488 panic] Please make sure other instances of hostd are not running

```

About the last two-three lines, I checked with netstat that no process were using 902 or 8333 (as defined in  /etc/vmware/hostd/proxy.xml) before starting vmware.

----------

